# Cheapest/Quickest Flight Philippines to UK return??



## sparkle12345678 (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi everyone

I need to get a flight back to the UK at short notice but the prices seem to have jumped since I arrived 6 months ago.

I know some people fly via Bangkok/Hong Kong but has anyone done recent research for the cheapest/quickest route from Manila/Clark International to any London airport. Dates are flexible...flights preferably under 20 hours each way. 

Ideally under £600 return...at the moment its coming up £800+

Thanks


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

This is a low season for airfares so now will cost less than say at Easter or Christmas. Your best bet is to visit several of the larger travel agencies where you are and get the lowest fare possible..


----------



## sparkle12345678 (Aug 11, 2014)

I thought the cheapest prices were always online? Do you think an agency will have prices less than £600?? Can you recommend any agencies in Cubao/Metro Manila?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

sparkle12345678 said:


> I thought the cheapest prices were always online? Do you think an agency will have prices less than £600?? Can you recommend any agencies in Cubao/Metro Manila?


Online prices are usually pretty good. I'd still check agencies to compare. Sorry not possible to recommend agencies really. It would be considered as advertising which is not allowed.
There are many, many agencies on most any street in every city. Just pick a few and get prices...


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

It is usually a lot cheaper to buy your ticket from the UK than the Philippines if you can. Try google.co.uk and cheap flights. You will have to get your ticket issued in the Phils though.


----------



## sparkle12345678 (Aug 11, 2014)

*Cheapest Flight*

I'm really asking for the cheapest routes currently available. I will be booking from the UK but it doesn't make any difference as the prices on skyscanner etc are the same wherever you book from....

Maybe I should be more specific? ...

Is it cheaper to fly via Bangkok/Hong Kong or somewhere else or to fly direct?
Which airlines are doing the best deals?
Has anyone travelled recently on a good deal?

There must be some regular fliers out there who use this route that know the best way to do it?!


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

sparkle12345678 said:


> I'm really asking for the cheapest routes currently available. I will be booking from the UK but it doesn't make any difference as the prices on skyscanner etc are the same wherever you book from....
> 
> Maybe I should be more specific? ...
> 
> ...


we've only ever done London Manila London. During peak season we have saved a lot by flying London Hong kong then Cebu Pacific into Manila. You have just got to find the deals.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

Even tho' I'm an American ExPat I can certainly relate to those of you from the UK. I have a friend from Scotland who is returning this November to be with his wife and baby son through Christmas and New Years. His wife and son are on Leyte and he flies from Edinburgh to Heathrow, Heathrow to Dubai, Dubai to Manila, Manila to Cebu, then catches a ferry to Sampoloc. It has been very tough for him because he has a new job and he had to work for a long time before he could book the flight and have the funds for the stay. I know he will have to extend his time here because he will be here more than 30 day.


----------

